# SUPERTRAIN . . . . . coming 'round the bend !!



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Original thread dissappeared with the server crash of 01/28--02/06, so here ya go;


Here it is the official ad copy, for ya to peruse;

ST 08
SUPERTRAIN 2008

Canada's Largest and Best Model Train Show. Calgary Model Railway Society presents a two day Model Railway show featuring over 100,000 sq. ft. of operating model railway layouts, displays, Lionel, Lego trains, Thomas and Friends, Garden Railways, photo exhibits, merchandise for sale, and live demos and clinics. Children's Play Area. Families - $20.00 Adults - $10.00 Kids - $5.00. $1 off admission with donation of non-perishable food item to Calgary Food Bank. FREE Parking

Calgary Soccer Centre, 7000 - 48 Street SE, Calgary Alberta
Saturday and Sunday, April 19 & 20, 2008
9 AM to 5 PM both days

For more information check our website http://www.supertrain.ca/ 
or contact, [email protected].

That is what i sent out to various MR publications in the last week. And here are some value-added  items;

IF you're not sure where Calgary is and ya want to know how 'short' a drive it is; http://www.mapquest.com/directions/ IF you find a little too far to drive this thread will give ya time tah chk for flight seat sales 

And for a interactive regional map;
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&z=13....078\\278&om=0


Yes CN Sarcee is   NORTH  and west of this new location. You may at the very least see some mixed rolling stock and their yard engines ! 
BUT BE VERY careful, as 50 Ave. is like a drag strip !!

Prospective exhibitors/manufacturers/vendors who in the past may have automatically received, 'would ya like to attend packages'. You don't get them no more ! YOU have to initiate request now ! Sorry, but the show IS that big now !! 

See ya there .....

doug c
CMRS

"G-Gauge may not Rule, But it GROWS on YA  !!  "                         djc


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there this year.

Moving it from the dead of winter and having it in the spring will do wonders for people who didn't like the drive over the mountains from the interior of BC.

Looking forward to a great time on Saturday and but heading back, loaded down, on Sunday.

Dave


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes with all the snow in the rockies this yr.    the hwys  seem to be closed more often than open  due to avalanches and freaky driver  events  ! 

BTW  received a  AC PM  from the west coast, that  AK G-gauge  entourage has been accepted as a vendor for this yrs show !   Reading btwn the lines they also sound very excited about the new show (timeline),  tooo !  

Hope to see ya all  there   . .  if the batt'  doesn't wear out  I'll a  person with hanging  ID with a flashing AC crossbucks pin.    Also a shift each day  security detail !

later, 
doug c 


p.s.  contrary to some beliefs,  (confirmed by chat with marklin dealer at end of '07 show)  Americans cross the border to attend this show .  He was pleasantly surprised to have u.s. customers who came up  . . . .


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

p.s.  contrary to some beliefs,  (confirmed by chat with marklin dealer at end of '07 show)  Americans cross the border to attend this show .  He was pleasantly surprised to have u.s. customers who came up  . . . .



And if any of them can't get back across the border my place is always open. 

Dave


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

AND also in this provincial jurisdiction the only (direct) sales tax on G-gauge is  the federal tax.   Some vendors just include IT,  in their asking price to keep it simple 


nite, 
doug c


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

WOW !!! 

I just chkd the updated ST08 listings and floorplan. The local RMGR as of today have a record 45' x 60' space to fill with their expanded KCM layout !!


KCM is what I called their modular concept when I first saw it ! "Knee-Cap Modular" since it is at the height of my knees ! Their official standard, H= 22" .


nite, 
doug c


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

I have some friends of mine from the RMGR that will be at this with the club/selling their figures and other stuff.  

Post some pics!!  Would like to see this show as I know i'll never get across the border THAT far!


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

I bet you're talking about  Dave & Deb'  (S***** D****)  which product I've mentioned over in another mls thread !  

They ARE members of the club but unlikely to be selling within the layout  area,   as this has not  been allowed in the past.    

2 (?)yrs.  back a  local reseller figured they could pay cheap space as a exhibit and sell  product off side shelves.     ON setup day (friday),  they were given a  couple options that fit show protocols but left in a huff !  Which worked out fine for the RMGR since they had the space right next dr.,  so they were able to expand  their layout  {exclusively floor,  up to that yr.}  

Can't blame ya for not coming all this way for even if it is Canada's Largest (all-scales) MR show,     'cause the only reason I've travelled to  PA  twice and ILL.  once is for the LSTSs   !!      Albeit  the last time I took in ECLSTS  i did drive down Sat. a.m. to catch the Tim' (HZs' all-scales)  show on the fairgrds.    That was hilarous  'cause while i was driving south to take in THAT  show  in the a.m.,   my two friends  who in the past have 'moonlighted' at the Badger Air  show booth  (and clinics)  were driving north from MD to do their thing  ! 

Pics  Weeell I don't believe i can post on mls unless I'm a full member      and I don't think there is a upload from my computer option. 

Alternatively,  I did post a first batch of ST07 pics on (my) LSOL   ST'08  thread.      I may be flipping some onto the (free)  AC forum in the future -- time permitting !


anyways i got a toilet to repair today, 

doug c 


BTW the local club's site link;  http://www.rmgr.org/


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Excerpt from Exhibitors/layouts listing page; 

"NOTE TO EXHIBITOR APPLICANTS,

SPACE IS NOW FULL. If you have sent in an application and you are not on the list, you will be placed on a waitlist in case any space becomes available. You will receive an email from the Supertrain Committee if your status changes. Your cheque will not be cashed until your space in the show has been confirmed. ..." 

That said, and with  the lineup listed, going to be the best all-scales show I've ever experienced !

doug c 

p.s.  Deb and Dave with their G-Gauge  resin products look to be listed as in booth B73 !  Conviently  across from the RMGRRs  !


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep they are there...talked to em the other night.....and I'll be at the ECLSTS with their stuff too hehe


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Also featured  aka (NEW) timetabled,  "LIVE DEMONSTRATIONS and CLINICS" at this years show; http://www.supertrain.ca/Demos.html

GR flavoured presentation at 10am facilitated by one of the local club's premier spokespersons !

"Getting started in Garden Railroading:
aka…. . A Loonie Can Go a Long Ways. Whether a veteran model railroader, in another scale, or a "real newbie" to Garden Railroading - we will explore what it takes to start enjoying Garden Railroading today !  "

nite, 
doug c 


p.s. for yous not familiar with the Cdn currency "a loonie"  is our nickname for the $1 coin ! It will be interesting to hear how Scotty integrates that tag into his clinic !


----------



## johnsteam (Feb 16, 2008)

I must check out Supertrain for the first time ! I am flying in from Manitoba Friday night. I already know it will be a super great show.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Ahhh from 'central Canada' .... also my home province  


Some recent info bites i acquired the past week; 
"... Food Fair concessions will be run by the Calgary Soccer Centre, who I can asure you, are more than capable of making good food. They will also be operating a barbeque tent outside, serving M&M burgers and Nathan's Hot Dogs. " 
Calgary Transit will not be operating any special shuttles or added weekend service. They do not have sufficient drivers, ......... If you are a regular transit user, grab a transfer on April 11, 13, 15, 17, and 18 and you will see why CT's logo is on our website {aka sponsor page} .... " 


I rode public transit downtown this a.m. and requested a transfer ..... a mini ad for the show tacked onto the bottom of the transfer slip 

I still haven't seen our new venue in person yet .. maybe in the next couple days I'll squeeze in a visit to at least reconnoiter location, so I don't get lost early Saturday a.m. 
later, 
doug c


----------



## Dan_D_Sparks (Feb 8, 2008)

Supertrain opening credits 1979: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9n1FMEruSM


----------



## johnsteam (Feb 16, 2008)

City of Calgary is to get snow with rain this weekend. I guess I'll be taking caution getting to and from the show, or else taxi.


----------

